
[Video Lecture] Steven Skiena: CSE519 Data Science - seycombi
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLOtl7M3yp-DVBdLYatrltDJr56AKZ1qXo
======
seycombi
notes, etc:
[https://www3.cs.stonybrook.edu/~skiena/519/](https://www3.cs.stonybrook.edu/~skiena/519/)

